# British from birth and basis of settlement for FLR(M)



## Rhettski (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm soon to apply for a unmarried partner visa with an FLR(M) form, at a premium interview in a few week's time. I've got my application form ready to go, but am having trouble answering questions 3.15 and 3.16.

3.15 - If your sponsor was not British from birth, when did your sponsor obtain settlement?

3.16 On what basis did your sponsor obtain settlement in the UK?

Now my sponsor was born in Australia and she got her first British passport in 2009, as her father is a British citizen.

So was she British from birth, but she just didn't have a passport until then? Or do I have to say that she obtained settlement when she first lived permanently in the UK? And on the basis of being a British citizen?

I'm a bit worried about filling it in incorrectly, so still blank at this stage! Any help greatly appreciated.

regards,
Rhett


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Rhettski said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm soon to apply for a unmarried partner visa with an FLR(M) form, at a premium interview in a few week's time. I've got my application form ready to go, but am having trouble answering questions 3.15 and 3.16.
> 
> ...


She is a British citizen by descent from birth. It doesn't matter whether she had a pasport from birth or not. So leave 3.15 and 3.16 blank, as they don't apply in her case.


----------

